# Happy Birthday!



## animalmom (Nov 10, 2016)

Semper Fi to all Marines out there: always a Marine, always a rifleman.

God bless The Corps; may the Anchor and Globe fly freely and keep the Red, White and Blue safe.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Nov 10, 2016)

God bless!


----------



## Devonviolet (Nov 10, 2016)

So @animalmom . . . you are a Marine???  I wouldn't put it past you!!!


----------



## Bruce (Nov 10, 2016)

I don't know if she is but:

"The United States Marine Corps Birthday is celebrated every year on *10 November* with a traditional ball and cake-cutting ceremony. On that day in 1775, the Continental Marines were established."

Holding up pretty well for "someone" who is 241 years old! 
Thanks to all USMC members past and present for their service and the same to all Veterans tomorrow (probably the only thing I am early for!)


----------



## Devonviolet (Nov 10, 2016)

Yes! Thank you to all the Marines, for your service!


----------

